# Weird?? Golive cs launches Stickies app.



## not2techy (Feb 4, 2005)

I am using the trial version of Golive cs on mac OS 10.3.7. When I attempt to download a template file from our site with a .tpl extension, no download happens, instead the Stickies app. is launched. It's the weirdest thing I've ever seen. If I download an html file, everything works fine. Can you imagine? I'm browsin my web files on the server, then when I double click one to open it, I am sent out of Golive into the Stickies app.

Golive support can;t help becuase this is a 30 day trial version. Does anyone have any clue where this sort of issue could be coming from? Or where I could go to get some help?


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

Get Info on the .tpl file to see what application is set to open it by default. Make sure it says to open with GoLive.


----------

